
The “New Energy Economy”: An Exercise in Magical Thinking - tshubbard
https://www.manhattan-institute.org/green-energy-revolution-near-impossible
======
netfl0
> spending $1 million on utility-scale wind turbines, or solar panels will
> each, over 30 years of operation, produce about 50 million kilowatt-hours
> (kWh)—while an equivalent $1 million spent on a shale rig produces enough
> natural gas over 30 years to generate over 300 million kWh.

Six times more is not with the externalized costs. Maybe if it was 100X or
1000X there would be an argument. This lays bare the faulty reasoning.

